# 88 honda 300 compression what should it be



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Trying to figure out what going on with this thing when I got it, it smoked pretty bad at all times I just to the head and got nww seals put in it and replaced the exhaust valve because it was bent, put all back together today and it smokes crazy bad now I didn't replace the rings because the cylinder looked good


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just because the cylinder looked good does'nt mean the rings are good , your oil rings may be bad 
Manual has compression 178 to 205 psi


----------

